# ATIS QL3 new tp?



## impedo (20 Aug 2008)

hey all.

Do any of us know when CFSCE are running the first pilot QL3 ATIS course?


----------



## gaspasser (20 Aug 2008)

Uhhh, I would say about three years ago!!!  I was due to start it about 2 1/2 years back.
Be warned, you need to finish a POET first. They tend to weed you out there before you start any other electronics courses.
Regards,


----------



## impedo (20 Aug 2008)

i am done poet so uh any ideas?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 Aug 2008)

The new (provisional) QS (Qualification Standard) was approved for use by the Director Air Force Training 01 May 2008.  The Managing Authority (MA)is Chief of Air Staff (CAS) - responsibility delegated to the Commander, 1 Canadian Air Division.  The Office of Primary Responsibility [training] OPR[T]) is Air Force Air Technical Training (AF ATT), 1 CAD HQ.  The Qualification Manager (Qual Mgr) is Air Force Communications & Electronics Training 3 (AF C & E Trg 3), 1 CAD HQ.

The POs on the 3's package IAW the provisional QS are:

a.	PO 001 Construct cables;
b.	PO 002 Install cable into a cable distribution system;
c.	PO 003 Install a telephone;
d.	PO 004   Install a computer and peripherals;
e.	PO 005  Build a data communication network;
f.	PO 006 Maintain UNIX based computer and peripherals;
g.	PO 007  Provide public address systems;
h.	PO 008  Provide video systems;
i.	PO 009  Provide recorder/reproducer services;
j.	PO 010  Maintain cryptographic services;
k.	PO 011  Provide radio communications services;
l.	PO 012  Maintain radar systems;
m.	PO 013 Maintain navigational aids (Navaids); and
n.	PO 014 Provide radio data communications.

The CFCSE site (under the JBOS section, Tech Trades, ATIS Tech Apprentice) still has the old PO listing.  The last I heard was the new 3's package was already being used but I have no definite info on that.  I have a contact at 1 Sqn who I am waiting to hear back from with a 'yes' or 'no' re: with QS the current 3s are being run with, and when the cutover to the new QS happened/is happening.


----------



## impedo (20 Aug 2008)

wow that is awesome thanks soo much, i dont have DIN access.  The new QL3 pilot ATIS has been in the works for a long time now, the difference between the new and the old is 2 months, the new TP being around seven months.  

though the plan is made up anyone know if its actualy running anywhere in the last quarter of this year? 

thanks  *still going over that TP lisT*


----------



## gaspasser (21 Aug 2008)

Sorry, I stand corrected.


----------



## impedo (21 Aug 2008)

lol its okay i make mistakes to, for example, today on parade i dropped my diploma as it was handed to me 

*sigh*


----------



## impedo (25 Aug 2008)

well from what i gather from a mate currently on their QL3 atis, that the plan (which changes all the time) is to launch a new TP that is five months for the ATIS for the month of october and nov, but there is no october course.  

i am  loaded for the November 17th, there are a few minor changes to the TP and hopfully some of the equipment studied will be updated

any news is good news


----------

